# Light



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kenan7191 said:


> hello dear friends. In my Chevrolet cruze, the lights are captured, all the lights are turned on, and as soon as the car starts, the voter turns 15 V. In 10 minutes, the lights are captured. I have changed 4 batteries, I have changed 1 used alternator, I have changed 4 regulators, the problem is not solved, what do you think is the cause of this problem, thank you in advance.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

